# Email problem with windows live mail and windows 8



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Hate this new computer. I registered on Windows live mail and added my Hughesnet mail account. I can receive mail fine but it shows an error message when I try to send email. I've looked all over for how to find and change the outgoing settings, but no luck so far. The settings gizmo on the bar that pops out on the right of the screen doesn't have it either. any suggestions?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

poppy said:


> Hate this new computer. I registered on Windows live mail and added my Hughesnet mail account. I can receive mail fine but it shows an error message when I try to send email. I've looked all over for how to find and change the outgoing settings, but no luck so far. The settings gizmo on the bar that pops out on the right of the screen doesn't have it either. any suggestions?


The setup instructions look straightforward.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/...il-setting-up-an-account-from-start-to-finish

You'll need to use the SMTP server that your Internet provider gave you. The only exception is if your email provider gave you an outgoing mail server with a non-standard port (not port 25).


----------

